# Nikon 50Mm F1.8D Af Nikkor Lens Auto Focus



## JackGC (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey,
I was wondering if a 'Nikon 50Mm F1.8D Af Nikkor Lens Auto Focus' would be okay for my Nikon D60? also will this create wide angled shots? because on the side of the lens it says "22....1.8" is that the mm of how wide it goes :S?

if this doesnt make a wide angled effect, I'm looking into getting a 'Fisheye Lens Converter 52mm 0.25x Nikon Macro' but i was wondering if the other lens would be better


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Mar 7, 2009)

I have the lens you are talking about.  The "22-1.8" refers to the aperture range of the lens, not the focal length, or "mm."  The focal length is, obviously, fixed at 50mm.  

It is not a "wide angle" lens relative to what you seem to be looking for.  It is supposed to approximate what the human eye sees (the 35mm is closer to what the eye sees on a crop sensor camera like yours.  In fact, all Nikon DSLRs are crop sensors except for the D700 and D3/D3x).  But I digress...

Also, that particular lens will NOT autofocus with the D60.  Nikon has just introduced a 35mm that WILL autofocus with the D40/60.  Relatively inexpensive @$200usd.  Not sure when it's coming out though.

As for fisheye, or true wide angle lenses, those suckers are $$$$$$$$$EXPENSIVE$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!  

I have no idea about the performance of "fisheye lens converters," but I'm sure that most of the more experienced members of this forum would not recommend them.

My $.02


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Mar 7, 2009)

The AF 50mm f/1.8D lens would mount on the D60, but you would be limited to manual focusing.  The D60 requires AF-S lenses for auto-focus.

The 50mm lens is just that: 50mm.  A prime lens does not zoom in or out.  You must get closer to or further away from your subject to change your framing with a prime lens.

What lens do you have now? If the focal length range on your existing zoom lens starts at 18mm, you must want something really wide.  The Sigma 10-20mm f/3.5 EX DC HSM or Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM ultra wide-angle zoom lenses might suit your need for a wider perspective.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 7, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> As for fisheye, or true wide angle lenses, those suckers are $$$$$$$$$EXPENSIVE$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!
> 
> I have no idea about the performance of "fisheye lens converters," but I'm sure that most of the more experienced members of this forum would not recommend them.



Fisheye converters are generally crap.  A good fisheye will do some incredible shots, but it is a specialty item and not a lens that you would leave on your camera very often.

A couple of shots done with a Sigma 15mm F/2.8 fisheye.  This is a about a $600 lens.









It gives you a full 180 degrees of view.  Careful, this lens is NOT made for a DX camera, it is made specifically for a FX camera to do it's best.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Mar 7, 2009)

Nikkor 10.5 DX Fisheye

Reasonably priced and built for your camera


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 7, 2009)

50mm is nowhere near wide angle, actually on your D60 it's a short telephoto!


----------



## JackGC (Mar 7, 2009)

ohhh i see
the 22 - 1.8 is the aperture NOT the focal length
okay thanks everyone, i wont be getting that lens then ;D
haha


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 8, 2009)

adamwilliamking said:


> Nikkor 10.5 DX Fisheye
> 
> Reasonably priced and built for your camera



Depends on what you call reasonable... if $850 MSRP and around $610 street price can be considered reasonable for a lens that you would use less than 10% of the time compared to all other lenses.  People who get fisheye lenses get them after their lens aresenal is pretty much filled with everything else.


----------

